# Girl smoking, before and after



## rob91 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm posting in part to get critique on the image but also for the post. It may seem light to some of you but for me this is somewhat heavy editing, so just wondrin what you all think.

Orig Image:






Edited:


----------



## kundalini (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey Rob,

A bit of a departure from the norm, but still fits your style.

I guess there are bits between the two that satisfy me.  Probably more so the original, but I like some of the contrast in the edited version, but I think it's a bit heavy.

If you have a chance to revisit this occassion, think about the funnel of smoke coming directly from her mouth to be more defined as opposed from the general.


----------



## rob91 (Mar 18, 2009)

I didn't know I had a style...

But thank you, your opinion is helpful.


----------

